# 2.0T engine life expectancy ? ?



## bitek (Jul 2, 2006)

I am reading about all modes you guys put into your cars and I want to do the same. However, modes do not come cheap and they are usually in thousands of $$. We put out on our cars at least 20,000 thousands kliks a year or more so in 5 years a car can have 100,000k or more. I want to enjoy these upgrades for a while. It sucks to spand $10,000 and have it gone in a few years. So my question is if you know what is life expectancy of the 2.0T engine before it has to be rebuild (which probably would cost close to a cost of a new car). Is there any official info about this from VW. TDIs last long, long time easily 200,000k or more. But this is deasel engine and all deasels last for a long time.


----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T engine life expectancy ? ? (bitek)*

it depends on how you treat your car.
I have 25grr on mine and it still runs perfect. 
This is a very very loaded question to ask.


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T engine life expectancy ? ? (bitek)*

I'm sure it will last just as long as any other engine if you take care of it. Modding your car doesnt shorten the lifespan. Abuse and neglect kill engines. If you do all your oil changes and routine maintenance youll be just fine up to and over 100k miles.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T engine life expectancy ? ? (bitek)*

I have no idea how long a stock or modded 2.0T will last. IT will depend on how hard you drive it and if you do your services on time and correctly. I will say that there 1.8T with a chip that have lasted more than 100k miles and still runing. 
I plan to keep this car for a while.. if anything fails, hopefully plan to upgrade.. by then the Big turbo and all the other mods will be cheaper. 
The only mods that really hurt the engine is the chip.. i dont see how a intake and a 2.5turbo back or a better suspension will hurt that car.. just the chip pushing more boost can hurt it.. but i havent seen any blow engines yet. Get APR and set it back to stock every other week.. then back to chip when you want some fun.
These are German cars and i think the number one thing is to make sure you maintain them correctly.. and be smart about driving your car.
JT


_Modified by x9t at 12:36 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T engine life expectancy ? ? (x9t)*

^^^ agreed. Your own driving habits determine the life span of most of your cars componets.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

59 3/4 years.


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

well i change my air filter after every second oil change and do my oil changes before schedualed, every 8k km for me so i'm confident it's gonna last long


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

mine will be gone in 5-7 years... but you never know... may become a track car...
theres still MK1 rabbits running around so im sure we will be fine...


----------



## elvisps (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (SnowboarderX216)*

It will last at least 150.000 miles if is stock and well taken care of.


----------



## targuscat (May 19, 2003)

dont know about your car buddy but I only put on about 5k a year dri ve a beater once a while or ask the wife to drive I do lol lol


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (targuscat)*

So what constitutes abuse?
Here, i'll start the list:
1. Neutral Drops - You are retarded if you do this to your car. 
2. Continuously hitting the rev limiter
3. Oil Changes (if your the guy that says to himeself..."Eh, i'll get it next time around", you too are asking for trouble. imho)


_Modified by niteshift at 5:00 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## HoneyNutz (Oct 21, 2006)

any verbal, physical, or psychological maltreatment with the intent of harm


----------



## elvisps (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (niteshift)*

"1. Neutral Drops - You are retarded if you do this to your car. "
What exactly is a neutral drop?


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

100K is nothing. I have 40K and the car is not a year old and runs like the first day the software was done. I plan to get a lot more than 100K and the mods will be many.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (elvisps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elvisps* »_It will last at least 150.000 miles if is stock and well taken care of.

I should hope so.


----------



## IWantAnA2 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*

If they're beat on as much as the owners talk trash... Maybe two or three more weeks...








I'd say that they'll last a long time. Obviously people that beat on it will have less life from it than others, but it's built strong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (IWantAnA2)*









TILL IT RUNS OUT OF GAS......OR.......THE NEW SCRIOCCO HAS MORE THAN 250HP ( stock )....which ever comes first


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (355890)*

I hear ya. The Rocco is next on my list.


----------



## bitek (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T engine life expectancy ? ? (bitek)*

there is no where official info about this subject from VW. They must know how long such an engine will last. Deasel engines last at least for 1 or 1.5 mil kliks (on the big 18 wheeler).


----------



## Shainz (Jan 23, 2006)

I dont know about mileage, but I'm expecting atleast 5-6 years of life out of this puppy.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (elvisps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elvisps* »_It will last at least 150.000 miles if is stock and well taken care of.

Post like this have no fact to them








I can only *assume* the engine will last for a long time, but that's on other merits of vw engineering.
The engine is higher compression with direct fuel injection. Time will tell, but there's some very happy people out there with a lot of miles so far. Maybe not quite 150k yet!


----------



## florida boy (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

I think most cars nowadays are built/manufactured/engineered 
to last 250,000 miles and more.
And as you all know...cars are so "de-tuned"...like the Toyota Supra
twin-turbo put out 320HP stock..when with just some easy mods it
could reach the 600HP level!
That's like the 2.0TFSI...I'm thinking with just bolt-ons...should reach
400HP and more!
Of course a reason cars aren't max tuned from the manufacturer is 'cause I'm sure there's knowledge they are pushing-the-envelope
a bit further than they want to.
I'm in my early 40's...and when I was a kid...the "life-expectancy" of
most vehicles was around 100,000 miles...of course...it was a big
effort/max for most cars to reach 90mph!
I think back(it's hard...I'm old!







)...and most speedos went
to like 80mph!!!
Cars today are virtual "wonders" to what they were 30 years ago..
and they are also very well made to last.


----------



## elvisps (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (florida boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *florida boy* »_
I think most cars nowadays are built/manufactured/engineered "wonders" to what they were 30 years ago..
and they are also very well made to last.

They are wonders if you refer at the multitude of gadgets not at driving experience . 30 years ago Mercedes made diesel cars that went over 1 million miles with the same engine. I don't see any car on the market today that can come close to that. I should not even mention the multitude of rattles in the new cars which used to be a rare occurrence in brand new cars from older generations. I owned VW's, Mercedes's, BMWs, Hondas from older generations with more than one hundred thousand miles on them and they were rattle free. The brand new cars I owned(and they were many)in the last few years from Mazda, Subaru, Honda, Audi, VW, were all rattle traps. 


_Modified by elvisps at 10:10 AM 3-18-2007_


----------



## elvisps (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*



syntrix said:


> Post like this have no fact to them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (florida boy)*

Keep in mind the 2.0T has a cast iron block and is detuned a bit below what it can handle. I believe its still based on the trusty 2.0L block thats powered many a VW/Audi for the past 20 years, It will last a LONG time if properly maintained. There are quite a few chipped 1980s-early 90s turbo Audis out there that are still going strong well over 200k on the clock, many of them haven't seen an engine overhaul either. My "other" car (Audi 4kq) only has about 110k on the clock and is hardly "broken in". Even after sitting for 2 months it still started up like my new Jetta, many former Mk1-2 owners here can back that up as well.
A lot of the reliability problems with VW/Audis comes from improper maintenance whether it be the wrong fluids (rot gut cheap oil+filters and green antifreeze are the biggest killers, filling later cars power steering with ATF is another, not a problem on Mk5s), or deferring service intervals. This makes it easy when buying a used VW/Audi. Green antifreeze? Oil filter not Mann brand? Spark plugs not Bosch? Chances are it wasn't taken care of.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

I say around 110k miles (without CHIP) before the turbo gives out.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_ My "other" car (Audi 4kq) only has about 110k on the clock and is hardly "broken in". 

awe man u just made my heart sad, I miss my 4000s, by far the single greatest four door car I've ever owned from VAG... though mine had 325,000 miles on it when sold ten years ago


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_
awe man u just made my heart sad, I miss my 4000s, by far the single greatest four door car I've ever owned from VAG... though mine had 325,000 miles on it when sold ten years ago









And if it didn't get totaled, Its likely still going strong on the road somewhere....


----------



## DubLifeCrisis (Jan 28, 2007)

50-60k miles is probably about the point that stuff will start falling apart....just like the mk4's.

ok, please forgive me. I have not been sarcastic all day and I can't go to sleep until I do it once or twice.
I don't expect the mkv's to show up in the future Consumer Report books with the nice circled check next to the 'reliability' column. nobody can argue that with a straight face.


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

I suspect that with proper maintenance the powertrains can last a long time (200k+ non abused). I think the biggest risk factors for the engine are:
1) Turbo
2) Timing belt failure (Why couldn't VW use a chain!? Least favorite feature of the MkV







)
3) Water Pump
VW is a lot more particular now about which oils can be used than they were about the Mk4's. This could mean greater reliability for 2.0T owners than for 1.8T owners. Further, the turbo now has an after-run cooling pump to extend life.
Also, VW redesigned the lower timing belt sprocket to reduce wear on the belt. If the redesigned (elliptical) sprocket really works, then it should mean less surprise timing belt failures before scheduled replacements. 
If the gaskets are good, then the engine should be good to go for a long time. Auxilliary systems might need attention (injectors, coils, sensors, exhaust) but I wouldn't consider failure of those components as a life expectancy issue. 
Does anyone know if the 2.0T water pump has a metal or plastic impeller?? That could be another big issue. Broken water pump = overheating = possible head gasket issue. If the bearings are poor quality and sieze up, it could ruin the timing belt. 


_Modified by ssaffioti at 8:38 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*

forevers and everzzzzzzzz <3


----------



## Tony 73 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Fsi 2.0t*

I have jetta 06 fsi 2.0t engine just made 189000 miles never trust dealers servise I changed oil every 5000 miles synthetic oil , timing belt changed twice nothing big to fix but now fuel pump and cheep follower broke down plus cam is damaged as well .I made it well over 100000 miles !


----------



## vce1232000 (Apr 10, 2001)

Bought car with 170k.Upgraded to APR stage 2.Car is very strong.No leaks and squeaks.Chassis very tight.Po was oldier soccer mom.Done every service at dealer on time.The only reason I bought car was it drove like new on test drive.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

It will last as long as you want to keep putting money into it. 

If you want to keep it forever, you can. Many cars take on over 150k on original motors and when you start chugging oil then you can either rebuild it or put a used/new motor in.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

213,000 miles on my bone stock 2006.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ That's great to hear. I'm at 111,000.


----------



## Flyhighgti (Sep 12, 2009)

137,xxx..... has been tuned for about half of its life, if not more. Still runs like a charm. Preventive maintenance has kept my baby running smooth. Things will need replacing eventually, but the block/engine itself will keep going as long as you let it.


----------



## myfastisblack (Apr 25, 2006)

You guys at 100k+ miles, have you had to clean carbon off the injectors? I hear everyone has to do it at some point. If you did, what mileage did you do it?


----------



## ASBahra (Nov 1, 2010)

Parents bone stock BPY early 2006 FSI at 140 000 miles, no CEL regarding cam follower, no carbon cleaning done.. probably needs it though


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

myfastisblack said:


> You guys at 100k+ miles, have you had to clean carbon off the injectors? I hear everyone has to do it at some point. If you did, what mileage did you do it?


The carbon builds up on the intake valves, not the injectors.

I'm the second owner and I've only had the car for 7,000 miles, but there's no record of it having been done (car has 111,000 miles). I plan to tear into it once things warm up. An Audi service advisor told me that driving habits may play the biggest role in build up – frequent short trips that don't allow the engine to really heat up can accelerate build up even in lower mileage FSI/TFSI motors. YMMV.

Brian


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

myfastisblack said:


> You guys at 100k+ miles, have you had to clean carbon off the injectors? I hear everyone has to do it at some point. If you did, what mileage did you do it?


Haven't done it and until/if I do a k04/S3 swap its not gonna happen. (f I'm missing significant power my car must be a monster lol cause I can't tell. Really see no point if there are no symptoms or your not taking off the intake manifold for some other reason given that a year later your right back where you started.

Went stage one the first year I had it (don't remember mileage but less than 20k miles). Went stage 2 @ 100k, stage 2+ @ 105k and hopefully k04 @ 120k, I'm currently at 117k miles.

Had all the usual recalls/fixes/extended warranty stuff done (pvc/flapper motor/b cam-follower HPFP), timing belt replaced @ 100k. Other than that just basic maintenance (oil changes 5-8k/spark plugs 20k/fuel filter...once @ 100k lol/coolant flush...once/cam follower 10-15k). Still only burn a quart or so every 5k miles, still on original clutch/turbo and showing no signs of slowing down. Matter fact its never ran better!


----------



## RoamingGnome (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm about to hit 76K and the car has been great to me. I had the rotors done a while back and then I'll be taking care of the timing belt. 

Currently my car is making this noise: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_SiH_S1HYA and has been for at least the last 25K so I think it's about time to get the belt changed out.


----------



## frankmabo (Oct 16, 2012)

My friend bought a 180,000 km 4 door 2006 golf gti DSG back in 2010 in italy and brought the car here, where he replaced a few parts recomended by the vw-audi dealer. throttle body, cam follower, purge valve, etc. He put a k04 with s3 injectors and cleaned the intake valves. APR software and now the car has done more than 300,000km. occasional track day or drag. uses the car EVERY DAY!. pulling really strong and perfect. the diff is starting to crap out. but nothing a quaife or peloquin LSD would´t fix.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Til' death do us part...

It all depends on the care it's given. I've been seeing many that are newer, but way worse shape than mine is. I saw an '09 yesterday at the shop with more miles than I have, green moss growing in most crevasses, chipped paint beginning to rust, and a dog had chewed off nearly everything in the interior. Three belts chewed through, passenger side bolster chewed off, hand-brake grip chewed off, steering wheel cover chewed off, rear side panels, head rests, upper rear hatch panels, and pretty much worse than if Hooch had gotten a hold of it. Body was beat to hell...so not hard to figure out how the engine had blown. 

Felt sorry for the poor little bunny. I just don't get how people could...well...yes I do...see it all the time.


----------



## tpgear (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm about to buy one used with about 100k on it. I'm hoping it would serve me till at least 180k with all the preventive maintenance done on time.


----------



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

*How long will it last*



tpgear said:


> I'm about to buy one used with about 100k on it. I'm hoping it would serve me till at least 180k with all the preventive maintenance done on time.


Guys, I just bought a new GLI, up until then I drove a 1988 GLI which I still drive on the weekends with 524k on the clock. It now has QQ plates (Historic) The car always had 3k oil changes and repairs were made right away when needed. Car also has it's original paint that was sealed when new for a full year with only silicone wax. My 88 GLI was made in Germany so no rust anywhere.

So, it all comes done to how well you maintain your car, if you do it right it will almost last a lifetime

Ernie


----------



## Michael W Dane (Feb 23, 2013)

*What worries me*

about the 2.0T BPY engine that i have apart with 86K on it is the wear on the oil pump chain as well as the crankshaft and balance shaft sprockets. The oil pump sprocket looks ok. The only sprocket available is the one for the oil pump. If you want the other sprockets you have to buy a crankshaft and oil pump module both very expensive propositions. I'm going with a new chain only. My opinion is that the engine is a sorry excuse for a modern power plant and the way VW prices parts for this engine is like rubbing salt into an open wound.


----------



## 07MarcV (May 18, 2007)

I have an 07 BPY, manual, stock with 210K on it.


----------

